# Orlando's Draft Prospects



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

I know we have an official draft thread, but why not have another one focusing on the players.

My guess as to who is the #1 player on their board:








*Brandon Roy*
SG; 6'6" 215
*Pros:* The most natural and well rounded SG in the draft. He fits our need as a versatile SG who has size, decent athleticism, can play defense, and has a jumper.
*Cons:* He'll be drafted well before our pick and we'd have a give up a lot to get him. Also, is good at everything, but may not be great at anything. 



*The next level of prospects:*








*Rudy Gay*
SF; 6'9" 220
*Pros:* The best athlete in the draft along with possibly Tyrus Thomas. Is also more than just the typical 'raw athlete'. He's got very good skills as well. He's got tools overflowing out of his toolbox. A front court of Dwight, Darko, and Gay with their size and athleticism could terrorize the NBA for a solid decade at least.
*Cons:* Like Roy, will be drafted well before our pick and we'll have to give up quite a bit. Of course, everyone knows about his lack of passion, determination, want-to, desire, heart, killer instinct, etc. Also, he's a natural SF. We could work with that, but our need on the wings is clearly at SG.










*Rodney Carney*
SG/SF; 6'7" 205
*Pros:* Like Rudy Gay, an excellent athlete. He's a real good fit for the Magic as he can play SG. A long, athletic SG who can shoot and play defense is exactly what the Magic want to compliment Jameer Nelson in the backcourt and that is exactly what Carney is. Still has big-time potential despite being a college senior.
*Cons:* He's a possibility to be taken slightly higher than our pick. But a trade up to take him would be more managable than one for Roy. As far as his game, his main weakness revolves around consistency. He needs to bring it every night. His defense should be better as he has the tools to be an elite defender. He also really needs to improve his ball-handling.











*Ronnie Brewer*
SG/PG/SF; 6'7" 200
*Pros:* A solid versatile athlete with good size. He's another guy with all the tools to be a shut-down defender. Also, an excellent ball-handler and is unselfish out on the court. He'll have no problem defering to Dwight Howard. He is also a great team player and character guy.
*Cons:* His shot. A childhood injury prevents him from shooting with proper form and it shows. The Magic also have not had the greatest luck drafting tall swing guards with Jeryl Sasser and Reece Gaines.











*J.J. Redick*
SG; 6'4" 200
*Pros:* His shot is the stuff dreams are made of. Absolutely deadly from the perimeter. He's not just a jump shooter either. Has the capability to create his own shot and is good off the ball as well. Excellent free-throw shooter. Athleticism and defensive abilities aren't great, but they are not downright aweful either. Imagine an In-and-out game with Dwight Howard and Redick or Jameer Nelson's ability to drive and dish to an open Redick.
*Cons:* Some would consider him a stretch at #11. His lack of size, athleticism, and defense would be a bad combo defensively in the backcourt with Nelson. May be best suited as a shooter off the bench.











*Randy Foye*
SG/PG; 6'3" 205
*Pros:* A great scorer. An excellent all-around offensive player. Is a good athlete with strength, quickness, and ball-handling to do just about anything offensively. Plays with great toughness as well. Also is a pesky defender.
*Cons:* A decent shooter, but not a great one. Also not much of a play-maker. The biggest problem, though, is that he's a combo guard. That's not something that really fits into what the Magic are doing right now. He could be workable as a guy off the bench, but Dooling is a very similar player in that position.











*Shelden Williams*
PF/C; 6'9" 245
*Pros:* A strong, powerful presense in the paint. Not stiff either. He's a solid athlete who can run the floor as well as good leaping ability. Will be a good garbageman around the basket as he cleans up any shots hanging around the rim. Also an excellent shot-blocker. His role with the Magic would be as a 4th big, but it's always nice to have depth in the front court.
*Cons:* Of course, he's not at the biggest need position for the Magic. They desperately need help on the wings, especially if they lose Stevenson and/or Ariza. As for his game, his height is not great and his offensive game isn't good outside of the paint.











*Maurice Ager*
SG; 6'5" 202
*Pros:* Explosive athlete with a very good shot. He's also got the ability to use his athleticism and drive to the basket. Has adequate height, and is also strong. A very good fit for what the Magic are looking for. Has athleticism to be a good defender.
*Cons:* Intensity. Has a tendency to float around the perimeter and disappear in games. Some would call him soft. He doesn't really have many other skills outside of his athleticism and shooting ability. He might be considered a slight reach at #11.











*Shawne Williams*
SF/SG/PF; 6'9" 210
*Pros:* A versatile offensive player. Excellent size, good passer, good shooter, good playmaker. On defense, he can block some shots, and grab some rebounds. Due to his versatility, he can really fit into any team and any style while playing many positions. His best position is likely SF though.
*Cons:* A decent athlete, but not a great one. Defensive abilities aren't great at this point. He could also improve his strength a little bit. Williams would be a quality piece to the puzzle, but doesn't seem like the guy who will put us over the top. Some would consider him a reach at #11.



*Other Possibilities:*
Quincy Douby, PG/SG
Thabo Sefolosha, SG
Mardy Collins, PG/SG
James Augustine, PF
Patrick O'Bryant, C
Hilton Armstrong, PF


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nice work, Enigma


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Another guy who could be a possibility is Shannon Brown. His college career wasn't spectacular but he has been apparently great in workouts and even though he is only 6'3" he is a super athlete and has a huge wingspan. Number 11 is probably way too high for him, but who knows. 

After drafting Reece Gaines and Sasser, two college "scorers" who weren't good shooters, I see little chance at all of us taking Brewer. Especially since we really need some outside shooting. 

I suspect at the end of the day it will be either Carney or Redick.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^I've seen a couple mocks have him in the lottery, but you're right - that's a bit high.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone else feels the same way, but doesn't Ronnie Brewer give you a similar feeling to Jerryl Sasser?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Charlotte_______ said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else feels the same way, but doesn't Ronnie Brewer give you a similar feeling to Jerryl Sasser?


Jerryl Sasser, Reece Gaines, Ronnie Brewer. All big guards with quick hands who could distribute the ball reasonably well. All are/were decent defensively too. Probably the only reason why I'm partially skeptical about us drafting Brewer is because of Sasser and Gaines.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

Roy is the man I want, but I would definitely be happy with Carney.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

plenty of options for you guys. Hopefully you can just draft carney at your spot.

the pistons are going through big changes. miami is a one hit wonder. Indiana could be trading JO to the raptors.

the question isnt will the magic make the playoffs, but how far will they go.


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

Anybody know who the Magic are slated to draft in the newest ESPN mock draft?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

orlmagicmnvikings said:


> Anybody know who the Magic are slated to draft in the newest ESPN mock draft?


eeh, who cares?

stick with http://www.nbadraft.net

and http://www.draftexpress.com

better than espn


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Unless we trade up we have no chance of getting Morrison, Gay, Roy or Foye, so I'm going to leave them out of my list, but hear are the players I hope are our order:

1. Rodney Carney
2. Patrick O'Bryant
3. Shawne Williams
4. J.J. Redick
5. best available player regardless of position or trade back


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Jerryl Sasser, Reece Gaines, Ronnie Brewer. All big guards with quick hands who could distribute the ball reasonably well. All are/were decent defensively too. Probably the only reason why I'm partially skeptical about us drafting Brewer is because of Sasser and Gaines.


Jeryl Sasser was one of the worst Shooters/Ball-Handlers/Passers/Play-Makers/Basketball Players i've ever seen, Jeryl Sasser shouldn't have been picked in an NBA Draft even if there were 5 rounds.

Jeryl Sasser = Bo Outlaw at the SG postition.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> Unless we trade up we have no chance of getting Morrison, Gay, Roy or Foye, so I'm going to leave them out of my list, but hear are the players I hope are our order:
> 
> 1. Rodney Carney
> 2. Patrick O'Bryant
> ...


My list's pretty much the same as of now.

I heard we didn't pick up the option on Sacramento's pick this year (50th overall), so we'll probably be taking that one next year. Means we won't have to clear space for draft picks/cut 2nd rounders.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

ralaw said:


> Unless we trade up we have no chance of getting Morrison, Gay, Roy or Foye, so I'm going to leave them out of my list, but hear are the players I hope are our order:
> 
> 1. Rodney Carney
> 2. Patrick O'Bryant
> ...


I think we'll be able to take JJ off that list now. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2482061 

Thats dissapointing. I really liked the kid. 

Edit: Breaking News: Portland trades up to 1st place to solidfy their chances of drafting Redick .


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

My list:

1.) Rodney Carney
2.) Ronnie Brewer
3.) JJ Redick

As long as we pick one of these three guys I'll be happy. Ronnie Brewer in particular has been growing on me as of late. His shooting has been pretty good in workouts and his defense and playmaking have always been good. Comparing him to Sasser or Gaines is a huge insult IMO. I see him more as a poor man's Josh Howard with Joe Johnson's playmaking ability.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

> 1.) Rodney Carney
> 2.) Ronnie Brewer
> 3.) JJ Redick
> 
> As long as we pick one of these three guys I'll be happy. Ronnie Brewer in particular has been growing on me as of late. His shooting has been pretty good in workouts and his defense and playmaking have always been good. Comparing him to Sasser or Gaines is a huge insult IMO. I see him more as a poor man's Josh Howard with Joe Johnson's playmaking ability.


You didnt read my article did you?

JJ got arrested for DUI this morning in Durham.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Duck34234 said:


> You didnt read my article did you?
> 
> JJ got arrested for DUI this morning in Durham.


Yes, I've known about that for a few hours now. It doesn't change anything in my mind. He made a mistake. Orlando is a conservative franchise and I agree that this probably hurts our chances to draft him, but personally I wouldn't mind taking him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Jeryl Sasser was one of the worst Shooters/Ball-Handlers/Passers/Play-Makers/Basketball Players i've ever seen, Jeryl Sasser shouldn't have been picked in an NBA Draft even if there were 5 rounds.
> 
> Jeryl Sasser = Bo Outlaw at the SG postition.



Yeah, but the funny thing is, Sasser was considered a scorer in college. If I'm not mistaken, he averaged somewhere in the mid-20s I think. How, I don't know, but he did.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I dont see why everyone's jumping all over Redick for this DUI. it was like a .12 that's what? 3-4 beers? 

that's not that much, especially regarding he just finished college.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> I dont see why everyone's jumping all over Redick for this DUI. it was like a .12 that's what? 3-4 beers?
> 
> that's not that much, especially regarding he just finished college.


The reason people are jumping all over him is because it shouldn't be happening. It was probably about 5 beers, but regardless -- he's on the verge of being a pro and partying is not what should be first on his mind.

What would you say if Aldridge was pulled over and charged with DUI of lets say marijuana. What would you think?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

jskudera said:


> What would you say if Aldridge was pulled over and charged with DUI of lets say marijuana. What would you think?


next cliff robinson?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

what's up with jr smith talk and what would it take to get him, i happen to think he's pretty good.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

If you guys can get Rudy Gay by trading up, your front court would be dominant for the next couple of years

Rudy
Darko
Dwight

Too crazy to even think about it...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Dwight Howard, Darko Milicic, and Patrick O'Bryant could be a VERY dominant bigman rotation for the future.


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

even though he could be a solid guy in a couple years, most developmental guys just dont seem to work out too much, and o'bryant is defintely that. i dont know why i think that, it just seems like most guys who are going to be able to contribute and play in the NBA show it right when they get there. there are a few exceptions (hopefully soon to include Darko) but most dont. though i am really not against drafting another big guy, i think a 2 or 3 would help more right away.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

goodseats said:


> even though he could be a solid guy in a couple years, most developmental guys just dont seem to work out too much, and o'bryant is defintely that. i dont know why i think that, it just seems like most guys who are going to be able to contribute and play in the NBA show it right when they get there. there are a few exceptions (hopefully soon to include Darko) but most dont. though i am really not against drafting another big guy, i think a 2 or 3 would help more right away.



I agree. I think O'Bryant is becoming quite overrated ... basically because most of the other bigs in the draft suck. When I saw him I just wasn't that impressed. I think one notch above Steven Hunter. And his athletic combine numbers were pretty underwhelming.


----------

